

What Should I Do? Choosing SQL, NoSQL or Both for Scalable Web Applications - yarapavan
http://www.slideshare.net/toddhoffious/what-should-ido-11

======
yosh
Reasonably good presentation, but this stuck out at me:

> One team that started with Erlang and moved to Java so they could find
> programmers. Think about those scenarios.

If the people you are hiring can't pick up Erlang in a couple of weeks of
being on the job when they are doing that full time, with colleagues around
who already know Erlang to help them, you are hiring the wrong sorts of
people. Same goes for any other language/technology stack.

